# New York State Police: Now using the .45 GAP cartridge



## Grenadier (Nov 30, 2006)

Interesting choice.  Looks like they're going to go with the Glock 37, chambered in the .45 GAP.  

http://www.troopers.state.ny.us/Pub...State_Police_to Purchase_New_Glock_Pistol.cfm



> *(Albany, NY  November 9, 2006)* - New York State Police Superintendent Wayne E. Bennett announced today the purchase of 5,400 Glock pistols. The Glock model 37, a .45 G.A.P.* caliber, was chosen after careful consideration and recommendation and will be used to upgrade the current issue Glock model 17, 9mm pistol.


 
Personally?  I thought that this cartridge was more of a solution looking for a problem.  Yes, it has a grip size the same as the Glock 17/22/31, and that those with smaller hands could grip it more comfortably than the thicker Glock 21 (.45 ACP), but other than that, there's no real domestic need for it in the US.

Since Glock was able to make their .45 ACP in a single stack pistol, with a narrow slide width (Glock 36), I did wonder why they couldn't do the same to simply make a longer gripped Glock 36 with a longer slide?  

Recoil-wise, your standard pressure .45 GAP loads are going to feel as if you were shooting +P .45 ACP loads.  I didn't find it unpleasant at all, and it really felt similar to shooting a hot loaded 357 Sig, with more of a brute force push, than a sharp crack.  

Not bad at all for the experienced handgunner, but for the recoil-shy, it's probably not going to be too pleasant.  

Oh well, I guess that means that I might be able to find a nice deal on a refurbished Glock 17 sometime pretty soon, since they're trading them in.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 30, 2006)

Not a bad round ballistically...similar to standard 45ACP loads while being slightly smaller. It hasn't been too popular and is kind of a niche round. Kind of surprised NY went the the G37 especially with all the new offerings from various manufactures building nice 45ACPs for the military contract. HK, Springfield and Smith & Wesson all have quality pistols that have their own merrits. I'm personally waiting for the M&P 45 to come out.http://www.guntalk.com/site28.php  I already have a M&P 9mm and its a heck of a gun. Glock must have offered them one hell of a deal!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> Not a bad round ballistically...similar to standard 45ACP loads while being slightly smaller. It hasn't been too popular and is kind of a niche round. Kind of surprised NY went the the G37 especially with all the new offerings from various manufactures building nice 45ACPs for the military contract. HK, Springfield and Smith & Wesson all have quality pistols that have their own merrits. I'm personally waiting for the M&P 45 to come out.http://www.guntalk.com/site28.php I already have a M&P 9mm and its a heck of a gun. Glock must have offered them one hell of a deal!


 
NYS troopers are not much for change. They had the Glock 9mm before and now they just upped to the Glock 45cal. This is probably why they stayed with Glock


----------

